# How do I delete a wanted ad?



## lobsterlover (Jan 24, 2011)

thanks. Managed to delete info but not header.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 24, 2011)

Only Mods can delete a post - please send me a link and I will delete it.


----------



## lobsterlover (Jan 24, 2011)

*Hi Denise*

I don't know how to sent a link for that...embarassment.
Its the wanted: Reef resort.
Thank you


----------

